# Name a record labeel that amazed you by the quality of there products i like AEONS



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

aeons is defenatly one of them i got fews cds of AEONS ancient modern ect there releases are always top notch im so impressed, i love AEONS records.What do you think?

i would like to saluted the label excellence, very good presentation, nice booklet, incredible recording almost always.

:tiphat:


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

I like the French label *Harmonia Mundi*, but I don't like their cardboard packaging - it's annoying and easily breaks.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Delos has always been one of my favorite labels. Under the guidance and direction of founder Ameila S.Haygood and the recording expertise of award winning engineer John Eargle, Delos made and continues to release wonderful recordings filled with rich, textured sound fields.

Newport Classic, no longer actively recording, has always been a favorite of mine. Under owner/producer/engineer Lawrence Kraman, Newport Classic has released discs with stunning, pinpoint stereo images. Like early Nimbus recordings which were minimally miced, Newport Classic discs present a sonic image which reveals the dimensions of the recording location, materials of the floor and walls, and the exact position of the instruments, and I do mean exact. I have discs where I can hear the difference in the sound produced from the inside vs the outside the body of the violin being recorded. Amazing detail.

At this point in time, the sonic image presented by most recording labels is first rate. Very rarely do I purchase a disc where I feel I'm too far away from the orchestra or chorus. Recording engineers seek out locations with acoustics to enhance their recordings. In short, I believe that virtually all of the recording labels out there today are capable of producing a disc worthy of a Gramophone Award or a Grammy Award. Standards in the industry have never been higher. Biases to a particular label these days tends to be on the genre and period which labels have come to focus upon.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Joe B said:


> . Biases to a particular label these days tends to be on the genre and period which labels have come to focus upon.


Yes, and also bias to a particular label on whether the label focuses on recordings on period instruments or on modern instruments.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Connoisseur Society: Well-boxed sets, great stable of artists, terrific repertoire, stunning recorded sound; a class act!

Probably out of business. Too good for this mediocre world.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Alia Vox and Channel Classics.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

The labels of Outhere group, including Aeron, are generally of high quality. Liner notes of many albums are available online. My favorite is Arcana, mainly for the excellent recordings of Renaissance music by La Reverdie, and Pandolfi (Letzbor), Haydn's complete string quartets (Festetics), Zelenka (Zefiro), Stradella (Gatti), ...

https://www.outhere-music.com/en


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Reference Recordings....some terrific sounding CD s. esp Dallas wind symphony, and Chicago Pro Musica....sounds like the group is playing live in your listening room.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Heck148 said:


> Reference Recordings....some terrific sounding CD s. esp Dallas wind symphony, and Chicago Pro Musica....sounds like the group is playing live in your listening room.


^Great recommendation!

I have several RR recordings, and I agree, they are excellent. I especially like "Dawn to Dust". The opening piece by Augusta Read Thomas is really fantastic.

Also, give Yarlung a listen.

As far as reproducing detail and an eerie 3d image and soundstage, it doesn't get much better.

I also really like their mission statement. They are great supporters of incredible young artists.

Chesky Records is another one. They've been around a long time, and are universally excellent.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bis has very good recording and Telarc did a great you to, but the most loved by me are the Universal recordings.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

DGG (Deutsche Grammophon) - Classical music label since 1898.

My most prized vinyl recordings are those pressed by DGG.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> DGG (Deutsche Grammophon) - Classical music label since 1898.
> 
> My most prized vinyl recordings are those pressed by DGG.


In the US, DGG LPs always cost a buck more than domestic pressings, $6.98 vs $5.98 (that's $40-50 each at current price levels!) But they were worth it for the excellent performances and the quiet surfaces.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

The German Wergo label productions are all very sumptuously packaged and are all extremely well recorded.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Decca Eloquence, produced by Decca Australia. They reissue a whole raft of wonderful recordings from the 50s onwards which had disappeared (incomprehensibly in many cases) from the catalogue, they do so in excellent sound and the CDs look classy too.


----------



## Dowd (Jan 15, 2012)

For excellence in packaging, art design, and informative booklets, I love Zig-Zag Territoires. I have several of their releases including a terrific Tartini recording.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> DGG (Deutsche Grammophon) - Classical music label since 1898.
> 
> My most prized vinyl recordings are those pressed by DGG.


I have a fair amount of DGG recordings on vinyl, and while I agree that their recordings are dead quiet and dynamic, and there is no questioning the quality of the performances, they tend to lack a bit of imaging and soundstage. But then again, I've been told I overemphasize the importance of imaging and soundstage

I had a discussion with a recording engineer years ago, and he said it was because they tend to use too many mics, too close to the various orchestra sections. They also tend to close mic soloists, so as to make them sound as if they are bigger than life.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

KenOC said:


> In the US, DGG LPs always cost a buck more than domestic pressings, $6.98 vs $5.98 (that's $40-50 each at current price levels!) But they were worth it for the excellent performances and the quiet surfaces.


funny - as audiophile LP collectors dont rate DG as highly as decca, RCA and HMV


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

ECM and ECM New Series. Always great performances, and consistently some of the best-recorded disks out there. Also at or near the top in album cover art and design.


----------

